# B-day Cake Recipes!



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know any but I will be keeping an eye on this thread! It's Lacey's 25th birthday this year and I'm thinking the little old lady needs a shindig that includes cake. Heehee

I think I saw one somewhere once that was horsey and human edible (and it supposedly tasted good) which seems like kind of a cool idea...


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

That would be cool! I heard somewhere horses can eat carrot cake, but I just think it would be WAY too much sugar, wouldn't want to risk it...


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey!
I always do birthday cakes, and cookies at Christmas.  I'm a sucker and I love baking haha.
The recipe I use is basically just a carrot cake type of thing, it makes your kitchen smell heavenly and actually tastes really good, so people can eat it too. I stick a carrot in it for a "candle" and let the birthday boy "blow it out." 

Here's the recipe - you'll just need a regular-sized cake tin.

1 cup sugar
1 cup light brown sugar
1 cup flour
1 cup bran
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
3 cups of carrots, grated (have fun...haha)
1.5 cups corn oil
4 eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla

Optional things to add: 
diced apple pieces
crushed up peppermints
apple slices to decorate the top

Preheat the oven to 325 and grease your cake tin. Mix the dry ingredients together and then add the carrots, oil, eggs, and vanilla. Beat until smooth. Pour into the pan and bake about one hour. When it is done, you can decorate with special horse-icing, peppermint pieces, apple slices - whatever you choose!  I usually make the icing and drizzle it on while the cake is hot.

Here's the icing recipe:
2 cups of bran
1 cup molasses
1/2 cup warm water

I find this makes a LOT, so if you're just making a glaze, like I did, you may want to cut the recipe in half and then just add in small increments until you get the right amount. 
























As you can see, it's quite popular


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Just saw your last post - the recipe I use is modifiable, so if you're concerned about sugar, you can reduce it to taste in the batter!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

^^^ That is great, ive been looking for some cake recipes for when my horses birthday comes in April, oh and I love the pictures


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks so much, that's a great recipe. Oh, and the pics are priceless! =]
About the sugar, I was only concerned about the icing on a real carrot cake, it just seems like so much...

But you're recipe will be great! I never would have thought of horses eating eggs, and I love the idea of icing! Thanks again!


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

For my horses 'sweet sixteen', I sliced apples, mixed them with molasses and a LITTLE cinnemon. Also on top put oats mixed with mlosasses. It was really good. She loved it. I ate some. Kinda sticky though.


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

You will need: apples, bananas very finely chopped, honey, & powdered sugar

Cut the apples into slices, and spread the chopped bananas onto the apple slices. Drizzle honey over the fruit, and sprinkle with powdered sugar. Store in the refrigerator until hard or until you to to the barn. My horse loves bananas and apples, so this is her favorite treat!

OR

Take an apple, roll it in honey and stick oats to it! Simple as that. 

Okay, this site that has a _ton_ of horse recipes! Horse Treat Recipes - Page 1


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the recipes! I love all of them, don't know how I'll pick!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

No problem  
I had never thought of eggs either, but before I made the cake I ran the recipe by my BO and my vet, and they both said it would be totally fine. Which makes sense, considering some of the crap my horses have eaten when they've gotten into my lunch.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet! I'm going to have to try some of these!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Well my guy had a great b-day today! He turned eight years old and didn't care about anything else but his supper...until he saw his cake 

I combined everybody's ideas to make the perfect cake. If anyone was wondering, the recipe I used is below.

I mixed chopped apples, grated carrots, oats, molasses, and cinnamon together. I put it into a little heart shaped tin and popped it in the fridge, that easy. He LOVED it! =]

Thanks for all of the ideas everyone!


----------

